# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  План Путина

## ST

думаю все уже видели, но тем не менее выложу еще раз этот эпичный клип: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WfKag6m5Fc  ::

----------


## ST

эх, что то смотрю, кроме меня Путин никому не нравится...ладно, вот еще видео, Путин vs Pink Floyd (the Wall) -absolute must see   ::    http://youtube.com/watch?v=r9YTcx3ojRk

----------


## lyube

мне нравится Путин

----------

